# PRS Guitars....Let's See Them.



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

As davetcan can attest I am a huge PRS fanboy. Interested to see what you guys got. Please no PRS hate on this thread. If you are so inclined start your own thread. Here are mine...DGT Standard, McKorina and Narrowfield Swamp Ash Special. Let's see 'em!

View attachment 4277


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

that one on the right makes my pants feel funny.
/the other two aren't bad either of course... but that combo of grain / finish / inlays and a sassy whammy to boot. lofu


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

puckhead said:


> that one on the right makes my pants feel funny.
> /the other two aren't bad either of course... but that combo of grain / finish / inlays and a sassy whammy to boot. lofu


Thank you. The SAS is just killer. I bought it from our late forum member Lance Romance. I call it Eric in his honour.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't own a PRS right now but you're giving me bad GAS for one. I'm digging the one on the left. Green/blue whatever looks real funky. Congratulations on a great looking triumvirate.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> I don't own a PRS right now but you're giving me bad GAS for one right now. I'm digging the one on the left. Green/blue whatever looks real funky. Congratulations on a great looking triumvirate.


Thank you! The DGT in seafoam green is my main gigging guitar. It is IMHO the best guitar I have ever played.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's called the lottery. Even a second or third place win and there's a PRS definitely coming my way.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Mario, 

Thanks for starting this.

I've never been able to get a decent photo of this one. I understand that it was the first 513 Rosewood in Canada










The actual colour is more like this.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

ST!!! Very sick top on that one.


-ST- said:


> I've never been able to get a decent photo of this one. I understand that it was the first 513 Rosewood in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

-ST- said:


> I've never been able to get a decent photo of this one. I understand that it was the first 513 Rosewood in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son's guitar teacher also has a rosewood neck 513...killer guitar!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Haven't played a 513 with non-braz neck. Mine was a revelation when it came to tone.



mario said:


> My son's guitar teacher also has a rosewood neck 513...killer guitar!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Again proving that photography is not my thing.

Custom 24 Brazilian


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't look at this Thread any longer. Great looking guitars guys but any more views will likely result in my financial detriment.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you detecting a theme?

Hollowbody I - 1998 Namm show special


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

mario said:


> Thank you! The DGT in seafoam green is my main gigging guitar. It is IMHO the best guitar I have ever played.


Cool - I had a DGT just like it. Cool colour.

Currently 2 PRS guitars in my collection. 2009 Johnny Hiland and a 2003 McCarty. Both great guitars.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

My DGT





and Custom 24


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

One of these days when you're not looking I'm taking that SAS 



mario said:


> As davetcan can attest I am a huge PRS fanboy. Interested to see what you guys got. Please no PRS hate on this thread. If you are so inclined start your own thread. Here are mine...DGT Standard, McKorina and Narrowfield Swamp Ash Special. Let's see 'em!
> 
> View attachment 4277


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice Dave - love the blue top on that Custom 24


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, still my favourite top of all the guitars that I've owned. Really love the tight flame and the two mineral stripes (if that's what they are)



bluesguitar1972 said:


> Nice Dave - love the blue top on that Custom 24


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mario said:


> As davetcan can attest I am a huge PRS fanboy. Interested to see what you guys got. Please no PRS hate on this thread. If you are so inclined start your own thread. Here are mine...DGT Standard, McKorina and Narrowfield Swamp Ash Special. Let's see 'em!
> 
> View attachment 4277


HATE - HATE - HATE.........that PRS don't have wider necks. IMHO, PRS makes the nicest looking guitars by a mass producer. The quality in parts and design seem to be there as well.

I'm not a lover of green guitars as many of you know but the McKorina is very nice and the Narrowfield Swamp Ash Special is............well, special.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

The mineral stripes are really distinctive. Like 'em.


davetcan said:


> Thanks, still my favourite top of all the guitars that I've owned. Really love the tight flame and the two mineral stripes (if that's what they are)


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Mario,

is McKorina = McCarty + Korina ?

This one? PRS Korina McCarty 

That's really interesting. Haven't seen one like that before. I like the birds/gold hardware with this wood.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

PRS is alright in my books, and even better in my guitar room... 

View attachment 4280


View attachment 4281


View attachment 4282


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Fretboard,

I had to force myself to resume breathing. Great pictures.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

fretboard said:


> View attachment 4281


That's a beautiful guitar!

I had this one for a while, but had to sell it for financial reasons. I really liked it and I kinda miss it. 20th Anniversary CU22. The weird markings at the top left are a reflection of trees, because I snapped the pic outside.

View attachment 4283


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

There's a lot of drool worthy stuff here guys. lofu

This first one isn't a PRS but it's a very nice copy by Dillion 


This is my favourite guitar, my PRS CE 


A more recent guitar, my PRS Soapbar II taking it easy. )


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

DGT w/ Korina back and Pattern Neck ( nut width is 1 11/16ths")


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

You guys have already seen this in the Did a Jam thread but I thought you might enjoy seeing the whole thing. 

As seen before but not identified as a PRS.









The whole thing. Sorry about the crummy cell phone picture.









Details:



> Description from Archtop.com
> Body size at lower bout: 17" Scale length: 25 1/2" Nut Width: 1 11/16" Body depth at rim: 1 7/8"
> 
> Materials: Solid carved tiger flame maple top and back; solid African mahogany sides and neck; solid Macassar ebony fingerboard and headplate, gold mother-of-pearl diving bird fingerboard inlay, solid graphite nut.
> ...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

-ST- said:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> is McKorina = McCarty + Korina ?
> 
> ...



Yes that is it. Mine is a 2007 with a brazilian rosewood fretboard. Great sounding guitar.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Stunning flame top.


Alex Dann said:


> DGT w/ Korina back and Pattern Neck ( nut width is 1 11/16ths")


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

I recently got hold of a really cool P22 that was a dealer special run. It has old birds, an ebony fretboard, 53/10 pickups, and a cool custom colour called Aqua Purple Fade. It sounds luscious and the setup is perfect. I have yet to play her out, but I'm looking forward to doing so soon.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

You just changed my opinion on purple guitars. Your's looks fantastic.


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

This is a 2001 Hollowbody II 10top & back without the piezo option that I've owned since about 2002. I got it back when our Canadian dollar was in the toilet and those guitars were prohibitively expensive (~ $7K). Some rich kid with a trust fund had purchased it over 7 days because his trust fund would only allow him to take out $1000/day (he was quite annoyed about that - LOL). After he played it for 6 months, he decided he didn't want it anymore and wanted to go on a spontaneous vacation. So, he took it to Long & McQuade and asked what he could get for it in cash right then! It was so filthy that it looked like he had been eating cheeseburgers on the top of it and he had put a small crush ding on the upper edge of the top. I happily picked it up for a cool $3400. I like to think that I rescued the poor guitar from an abusive home and gave her a loving home where she is loved and cared for and played regularly! 

Here she is:


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

This is a 2000 Hollowbody II 10 top and back with piezo. I found this girl on ebay and she is probably one of the prettiest HBII guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, GAS just kicked in, I absolutely love that!



lchender said:


> I recently got hold of a really cool P22 that was a dealer special run. It has old birds, an ebony fretboard, 53/10 pickups, and a cool custom colour called Aqua Purple Fade. It sounds luscious and the setup is perfect. I have yet to play her out, but I'm looking forward to doing so soon.


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, I was never much of a purple fan either, but this fade colour looked really cool. On paper, the idea of fading from Purple to Aqua sounds like it would look like something akin to baby vomit, but it actually looks really cool. It's also incredibly hard to photograph in a way that reflects how it looks in person!



Intrepid said:


> You just changed my opinion on purple guitars. Your's looks fantastic.


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

LOVE the Seafoam Green DGT! Such a cool colour. That's a nice little harem of PRS you have there!



mario said:


> As davetcan can attest I am a huge PRS fanboy. Interested to see what you guys got. Please no PRS hate on this thread. If you are so inclined start your own thread. Here are mine...DGT Standard, McKorina and Narrowfield Swamp Ash Special. Let's see 'em!
> 
> View attachment 4277


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

I love that colour. Is it Blue Matteo?



-ST- said:


> Again proving that photography is not my thing.
> 
> Custom 24 Brazilian


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice tops on both of those! Is the CU24 Matteo Blue? I absolutely LOVE that colour.



davetcan said:


> My DGT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn - that Studio is killer looking! I love the tone of the new narrowfield pickups. There's an NF3 at my local Long & McQuade that sounds absolutely killer. I think I am now lusting after a Studio! lofu 



fretboard said:


> PRS is alright in my books, and even better in my guitar room...
> 
> View attachment 4280
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I hope you folks don't mind if I sit over here and stare. Some awe inspiring guitars here, 2 humbuckers separated by a single coil, Bigsby and a Roland pickup...don't mind me if I drool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yessir, that is Blue Matteo.



lchender said:


> Nice tops on both of those! Is the CU24 Matteo Blue? I absolutely LOVE that colour.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi lchender,



lchender said:


> I love that colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Blue Matteo. It was discontinued in 2009 



> The company is also discontinuing the colors Blue Matteo, Tortoise Shell, Orange, Scarlet Red, Black Sunburst, Natural, Vintage Yellow and Gray Black. As of January 1, the famous paisley amp pattern will also be discontinued.
> 
> source


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi lchender,



lchender said:


> I recently got hold of a really cool P22 that was a dealer special run. It has old birds, an ebony fretboard, 53/10 pickups, and a cool custom colour called Aqua Purple Fade. It sounds luscious and the setup is perfect. I have yet to play her out, but I'm looking forward to doing so soon.
> 
> ...


That's and absolute stunner. I'm pretty conservative when it comes to colours ... but that's just amazing.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's the one in my avatar. It's getting equal time with black SC-J &lArr; link to previous post with pictures.


This is pretty close to the real colour.










Here's a casualty of poor photgraphy, but it gives you an idea of how it looks.










With all this PRS love why isn't there any activity in the Guitars Canada PRS Owners' Group


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Kenmac,



Kenmac said:


> There's a lot of drool worthy stuff here guys. lofu
> 
> This is my favourite guitar, my PRS CE


Are you still running this with the VG-99? Last thread I found on this was 2008 I think.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great quilted top.


-ST- said:


> Here's the one in my avatar. It's getting equal time with black SC-J ⇐ link to previous post with pictures.
> 
> 
> This is pretty close to the real colour.
> ...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

lchender said:


> LOVE the Seafoam Green DGT! Such a cool colour. That's a nice little harem of PRS you have there!


Thank you. Your's are not too shabby also. Really dig your Hollowbody II!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

lchender said:


> This is a 2000 Hollowbody II 10 top and back with piezo. I found this girl on ebay and she is probably one of the prettiest HBII guitars I've ever seen.


Man, that is a beautiful looking guitar, even in pictures.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Good Golly Miss Molly!!! Nice Family photo.


GUInessTARS said:


>


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I like PRS guitars a little.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, some real stunners here! I have been gassing after a Studio ever since they came out. This is my plain-jane '05 CE-24 with 57/08 pups and has been my go-to guitar ever since I got it about 4 years ago. She's not much to look at compared to all of the others posted here but it is a wonderful guitar. My wife loves it to!!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

There is something about simple elegance that is very appealing. Nice guit!


Big_Daddy said:


> Wow, some real stunners here! I have been gassing after a Studio ever since they came out. This is my plain-jane '05 CE-24 with 57/08 pups and has been my go-to guitar ever since I got it about 4 years ago. She's not much to look at compared to all of the others posted here but it is a wonderful guitar. My wife loves it to!!!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

-ST- said:


> Hi Kenmac,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still running this with the VG-99? Last thread I found on this was 2008 I think.


Yes, not only the VG99 but I also use it with the GR55.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, some really wonderful guitars in this thread!

I'd only owned one PRS, that I bought from Mothers Music in Winnipeg in the early '90s.
It was the only PRS in the store and in the city at that time, L&M didn't carry them then.

'93 CE24



I believe that these were alder bodied, maple top and neck with a rosewood board.
Gigged and jammed with this for years and thought that it was my "crypt" guitar.
Sold it to a young guy that joined the forum to pursue this guitar, I relented.
It's in a very good home now though and is getting played regularly.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GUInessTARS said:


> I like PRS guitars a little.


We noticed that. I think this is the largest PRS collection I've seen.


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's a cool Black Cherry PRS SC245 I recently purchased for my website, has been upgraded with locking tuners and a Tonepros AVT-II bridge. That thing is a beast, and I absolutely love playing it! Here's a picture and a video of it, hope you enjoy 

View attachment 4367

[video=youtube;PoUFGwW1j74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoUFGwW1j74[/video]


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You need a better camera 

That looks like a dragon so we'll need to see more!



-ST- said:


>


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

I do need a better camera,



davetcan said:


> You need a better camera
> 
> That looks like a dragon so we'll need to see more!


but your eyes are just fine.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, how about a shot of the neck?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi davetcan,



davetcan said:


> Awesome, how about a shot of the neck?


If you look closely at the previous picture you'll see one of my little buddies trying to get a better look.

Here you go.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice indeed! I'm talking about the cat of course, but the guitar is OK too


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi davetcan,



davetcan said:


> Very nice indeed! I'm talking about the cat of course, but the guitar is OK too


is this you?

[video=youtube;_PQBZ3Rj_TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PQBZ3Rj_TU[/video]

Got anything with you playing a PRS?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Unfortunately yes. I'll dig around to see if I've have anything remotely presentable with a PRS.



-ST- said:


> Hi davetcan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Living near TGS has its perks - though my wallet doesn't agree.









(Ruokangas on the right)









Those of you with the 2013 PRS Private Stock calendar may recognize the single cut on the cover & month of August 










Cheers,
Joe


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^^^ I'd say we're done here ^^^^^^

Amazing collection. Thank God I don't live anywhere near there


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You guys have some pretty bad ass guitars! Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice Ruo!!



jcon said:


> Living near TGS has its perks - though my wallet doesn't agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I only have one: a pretty beatup 97 CE22. I no longer play out, but I used this one with my band for a couple of years. Great guitars. Since this picture was taken, I've removed the rotary switch thingy and replaced it with a regular 3 way switch. I also replaced the tone pot with a push-pull to split coils. And replaced the pickups with JS Moore humbuckers (the original pickups were already gone when I bought it):








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is just plain classy. I really like it.



bagpipe said:


> I only have one: a pretty beatup 97 CE22. I no longer play out, but I used this one with my band for a couple of years. Great guitars. Since this picture was taken, I've removed the rotary switch thingy and replaced it with a regular 3 way switch. I also replaced the tone pot with a push-pull to split coils. And replaced the pickups with JS Moore humbuckers (the original pickups were already gone when I bought it):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Joe (jcon),

Thanks for posting the pictures. The guitars are stunning.



jcon said:


> *Living near TGS has its perks* - though my wallet doesn't agree.
> Cheers,
> Joe


What is TGS?


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

-ST- said:


> What is TGS?


The Guitar Shop in Mississauga. PRS Heaven
The Guitar Shop


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I bought my PRS at TGS and would like at least one more.

Congrats on owning more than one PS model, that is impressive! For me, I was considering getting an ME quattro when Brent had his sale on, but after a certain price and aesthetics point, I am legitimately afraid to put a scratch in a guitar that pretty. I can handle having a couple of the regular line - maybe one ME if it stands out 

This is my '08 Cu22 from Brent. Bought it in Jan/feb, I put the first nick in the finish! Was in drop C for a metal band, if you can believe it!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Joe (jcon)

Thanks (gulp) for the link.



jcon said:


> The Guitar Shop in Mississauga. PRS Heaven
> The Guitar Shop


I had no idea such a place existed. I'm not sure that I'm better off for the knowledge, but thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

-ST- said:


> I do need a better camera,
> 
> but your eyes are just fine.


I spent most of my teens and early 20s dreaming of some day owning a Dragon III, I had a picture of one on my wall next to a Countach.

I need to take some better pics, but here's my 2002 Teal Black Custom 24:


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Brennan,

Teal Black is a gorgeous colour and the Custom 24 is a great instrument.



Brennan said:


> I spent most of my teens and early 20s dreaming of some day owning a Dragon III, I had a picture of one on my wall next to a Countach.
> 
> I need to take some better pics, but here's my 2002 Teal Black Custom 24:


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Budda, 

This is just stunning. 



Budda said:


> I bought my PRS at TGS and would like at least one more.
> 
> Congrats on owning more than one PS model, that is impressive! For me, I was considering getting an ME quattro when Brent had his sale on, but after a certain price and aesthetics point, I am legitimately afraid to put a scratch in a guitar that pretty. I can handle having a couple of the regular line - maybe one ME if it stands out
> 
> This is my '08 Cu22 from Brent. Bought it in Jan/feb, I put the first nick in the finish! Was in drop C for a metal band, if you can believe it!


I'm really sorry about the nick in the finish.

I found the Modern Eagle Quatro on the PRS site. Do you know what "Quatro" means?


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey ST, very nice guitars, you have a good eye. Quatro means four. It's the fourth version of the modern eagle.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Not much to see here so I wont bother posting a pic but I absolutely love my late 90's McCarty. Its all black, nuthin pretty like the eye candy going on here. Its well used and the idiot before me scratched lines into the back of the neck at the fret markers so he could feel where he was on dark stages. The scratches are through the finish to the wood and I always meant to get it refinished but it doesnt bug me playing it as much as it does looking at it.
Needless to say I got a great axe for under a grand.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Moosehead,



Moosehead said:


> Not much to see here so I wont bother posting a pic but I absolutely love my late 90's McCarty. Its all black, nuthin pretty like the eye candy going on here. Its well used and the idiot before me scratched lines into the back of the neck at the fret markers so he could feel where he was on dark stages. The scratches are through the finish to the wood and I always meant to get it refinished but it doesnt bug me playing it as much as it does looking at it.
> Needless to say I got a great axe for under a grand.


If you've got a picture of your McCarty, I'd love to see it. As much as I like the look of my PRS guitars - I got them to play and, to play out. And I do. 



> Originally posted by Moosehead:
> and the idiot before me scratched lines into the back of the neck at the fret markers so he could feel where he was on dark stages.


Too bad he didn't think to duct-tape a flex-head flashlight to the headstock. But seriously, it sounds like you got a great deal on a great axe.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi GUInessTARS,



GUInessTARS said:


> Hey ST, very nice guitars, you have a good eye. Quatro means four. It's the fourth version of the modern eagle.


Thanks! 

I really like the (PRS) guitars, but I don't follow the company (different models, events, press releases, general marketing). So I don't know the acronyms and did not notice the evolution of the Modern Eagle.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Mr T,
I have followed PRS guitars since a friend of mine toured the university circuit in the US with his band in the early nineties. 
I have never owned any of their upper level instruments because I frankly beat the shit out of my guitars. 
I play my PRS"s like a borrowed squire tele, and they hold up.
I would love to get my grubby mitts on some of your pretty ones, you know, just to see.
Lock up your daughters!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi GuinessTARS,



GUInessTARS said:


> Mr T,
> I have followed PRS guitars since a friend of mine toured the university circuit in the US with his band in the early nineties.
> I have never owned any of their upper level instruments because I frankly beat the shit out of my guitars.
> I play my PRS"s like a borrowed squire tele, and they hold up.
> ...


If I had daughters I probably wouldn't have the same guitars. 


This looks like a working musicians arsenal. Great picture.



GUInessTARS said:


>



What is the 2nd from the right on the top row. (Three P90s?)


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

-ST- said:


> What is the 2nd from the right on the top row. (Three P90s?)


I'm curious too and also pretty jealous. PRS definitely makes incredible instruments, really want to try a Mira someday...


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Are PRS guitars "pointy" guitars?


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a custom 22 from 1999, three p90's, maple neck and fretboard.
The five way switch works like a strat except the middle position gives you the neck and bridge pickups together.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Any other forum folks swing by The Guitar Shop in Port Credit last night for the PRS event? Cool stories, great amp tones, plenty of guitar-based eye-candy to be found... Paul was more than willing to chew the fat afterwards and pose for pictures, sign backplates, etc. I myself was way more impressed with the amp tones he could coax out of some of the PRS amps I hadn't tried before (I've got a 2-channel H head with some factory mods).

Would have been great to have money to burn, but maybe I'll go buy a lottery ticket and keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was there - he handed me the blue SE7.

I've decided I prefer the wide-thin/pattern-thin profile, which few of the current stock have. I *almost* put money down on that $3500 wood library guitar, but figured I better sleep on it.

Paul was great to listen to, and I was impressed with the sounds he got out of that rig. I'm not the classic rock type, so I didn't recognize some of the riffs, but I did hear the kind of tone he was talking about. It definitely has me curious about the HXDA for any "lower gain" stuff I may want to do in future!

I'm corresponding with Adrian currently about what an optioned-out custom 22 will run me. I figure if I'm going to spend $4k, it's going to be exactly what I want (and then some).

It's time to save!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nice Budda. My buddy and I got stuck in traffic on the QEW so we came in a little late. We were in before he handed you the 7 stringer though. 

Good luck with the saving up and I hope you're able to get exactly what you want (and then some).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Nice Budda. My buddy and I got stuck in traffic on the QEW so we came in a little late. We were in before he handed you the 7 stringer though.
> 
> Good luck with the saving up and I hope you're able to get exactly what you want (and then some).


So long as my taste in PRS neck profiles don't change after I order the thing, I'm doing ok!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Couple shots of you working the 7 string on TGS facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...116.1073741981.197921370220554&type=3&theater


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## Nicky Nicholas (Jul 19, 2018)

Alex said:


> DGT w/ Korina back and Pattern Neck ( nut width is 1 11/16ths")


what a fabulous looking DGT .Is that a 10 top?must be


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I recently pickup my first PRS and I am loving it. I probably will swap the pickups out at some point and upgrade the tuners to locking ones.

SC245 10-top


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

Here's my 1994 Custom 22; the colour looks much better in person... I'm totally unable to capture the red properly with my iPhone...


----------



## Fullmoon1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

Go on then I'll play

My SE Family

Back row = 2010 Tremonti Natural
Middle = 2014 Tremonti Custom Ltd Ed, 2014 Marty Friedman, 2010 Nick Catanese (Custom artwork), 2011 Bernie Marsden
Front = 2013 Santana

plus latest addition

2004 Soapbar


----------



## Fullmoon1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

Then theres my "core" beauties


2006 CE-24 Mahogany, 2001 Standard 22, 2001 McCarty & 2015 McCarty


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Had this one for a few years....CE24 with a serial number indicating 1991, but marked on the body under the pickups as Jan 1993. Wrote to the factory about this but they couldn't provide an explanation other than '1993 build with an old serial number plate'. A nice piece whatever its build date was.










And this SE Zach Myers I just found a couple of months ago. Really impressive.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought this CE24 new in '93, owned it for around 20 years then sold it through the forum.










I had this '06 Singlecut for a while through the forum again.










I now own just this '02 CE22 and love it, I gigged with it for a bit. W/F neck and apparent factory three way and push/pull tone pot.










The McCarty just above was in my possession for a while too, nice guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I tried a zach meyers in NJ, really nice feeling guitar. Surprised we dont see more on here!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My McCarty 594. I knew it was coming home the first time I played it.


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

My 03 mccarty.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Here's a "bench" pic of my main:


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I had a few, great guitars


----------

